# Übertragung der Daten funzt nicht...



## Dragar (2. März 2007)

Hi Freunde und potentielle Helfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir die FAQ durchgelesen, ich habe diverse Beiträge hier im Hilfeforum gelesen und bin jedem Ratschlag, der zur lösung meines Problems beitragen könnte nachgegangen...und komme nicht weiter.

Ich habe zuerst das Problem gehabt, das meine Herolddateien nicht gefunden wurden, habe dann im Spiel das häkchen fürs addon nochmal rausgenommen und neu gesetzt, was dazu führte, das zwar Daten übertragen wurden, aber wenn ich nach Abgleich mein Charakterblatt anschauen will, ist mein Charakter noch immer lvl60, und es kommt ein rot hinterlegtes Fenster in dem folgender Text steht:

"Dieser Charakter wurde mit dem BLASCProfiler 0.12.0 erfasst. Diese Version wird nicht mehr unterstützt.

Wir empfehlen die BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Verzeichnis auszuführen, um den BLASC-Client auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen."

Gesagt, getan...dann werden wieder die Herolddaten nicht gefunden, also flugs das häkchen raus, wieder rein...nix ändert sich.

Dann habe ich mir die debug.txt angeschaut, in dieser steht der Hinweis:

"WDB NICHT als deutsche Version erkannt! Daten werden NICHT übertragen"

Also flugs den wdb-Ordner gelöscht, obige Schritte wiederholt und siehe da---->nix passiert.

So langsam verzweifle ich wirklich, ich habe es im Dezember letzten Jahres einmal geschafft, nicht alle gewünschten, doch zumindest einige meiner Daten hochzuladen, und nun bin ich mit meinem Latein schlicht am Ende.

Hier meine debug.txt: 

02.03.2007 00:37:16<<- Lade RSS
02.03.2007 00:37:16<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
02.03.2007 00:37:16<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
02.03.2007 00:37:16->> WoW Build Version: 6403
02.03.2007 00:37:16->> Programm gestartet
02.03.2007 00:37:16->> Timer:1000
02.03.2007 00:37:16->> WoWFileName: \\Server\kunde\xxxxxx\WoW\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
02.03.2007 00:37:16->> Autoupdate: -1
02.03.2007 00:37:16->> Modus: 31
02.03.2007 00:37:16->> Gold: 0
02.03.2007 00:37:18->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
02.03.2007 00:37:18->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
02.03.2007 00:37:18->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
02.03.2007 00:37:18->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
02.03.2007 00:37:18->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
02.03.2007 00:37:18->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
02.03.2007 00:37:18->>FTP_Anonym: 1
02.03.2007 00:37:18WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
02.03.2007 00:37:18WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
02.03.2007 00:37:18->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (02.03.2007 00:37:18)
02.03.2007 00:37:18->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
02.03.2007 00:37:18BLASCrafter für Anetheron geladen
02.03.2007 00:37:19->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
02.03.2007 00:37:19->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
02.03.2007 00:42:31->> WoW als beendet erkannt
02.03.2007 00:42:31->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
02.03.2007 00:42:31->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
02.03.2007 00:42:31->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
02.03.2007 00:42:31->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
02.03.2007 00:42:31->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
02.03.2007 00:42:31->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
02.03.2007 00:42:31->>FTP_Anonym: 1
02.03.2007 00:42:31WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
02.03.2007 00:42:31WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
02.03.2007 00:42:31<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
02.03.2007 00:42:31->> Suche abgeschlossen
02.03.2007 00:42:31->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 0
02.03.2007 00:42:31->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
02.03.2007 00:42:31->> FTP: Connected.
02.03.2007 00:42:32->> FTP: Connection established
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> Lade KnownID
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> WDB sind weder deutsch noch Englisch!
02.03.2007 00:42:33WDBConfig Start
02.03.2007 00:42:33WDBConfig geladen
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> Start Wissensdatenbank
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> Sprachkontrolle
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> WDB NICHT als deutsche Version erkannt! Daten werden NICHT übertragen
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> FTP: Disconnecting.
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> FTP: Disconnected.
02.03.2007 00:42:33<<- AutoModus ist deaktiviert -> Blasc beenden
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> Newsthread-STARTTRACE
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> ThreadID:2784
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> Versuche Newsthread zu stoppen!
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> Thread terminated
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> WaiFor wird aufgerufen
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> Thread ist fertig
02.03.2007 00:42:33->> Thread freigegeben
02.03.2007 00:42:34->> Thread is NIL
02.03.2007 00:42:34->> Newsthread-ENDTRACE


Keine Ahnung, was ich falsch mache oder was falscht läuft, Installationspfad ist korrekt, Hilfe wäre schick, bitte Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüß auch, Drag

p.s: Nachdem ich die Meldung im rot hinterlegten Feld bekam habe ich selbstverständlich ingame auf die Versionsnummer geachtet...zumindest teilweise^^, Versionsnummer war etwa: 16.2 oder ähnlich...


----------



## Regnor (2. März 2007)

Hallo Dragar
Nicht verzweifeln, rettung naht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuerst würde ich dich bitten nachzuschauen ob im Verzeichnis
"\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\ACCNAME\SavedVariables\" eine Datei namens "BlascProfiler.lua" ist. Wenn ja, dann bitte mir als EMail schicken, wenn nein, hier bescheid geben.

Außerdem würde ich dich bitten mir mal die "creaturecache.wdb" aus dem Verzeichnis "World of Warcraft\Cache\WDB\dede" an regnor@buffed.de zu schicken.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Dragar (2. März 2007)

Sie haben post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sartanshexer (2. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab auch so meine Probs bei der Sache kann am Internet liegen oder auch nich bei mir wars
die Netzwerkkarte also eine Untersuchung isses wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragar (4. März 2007)

Bitte nochmals um Hilfe, sind meine Mails angekommen? Wenn nicht, bitte bescheid geben...danke.

Drag


----------



## Krimson (4. März 2007)

Ja hallo habe auch das problem und noch was habe blasc aus dem WoW ordner gelöscht jetz kann ich es net mehr insterliren wieso das den BITTE HELFT MIR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (4. März 2007)

SO ich habs problem gelöst ist aklosirt Danke troz dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragar (5. März 2007)

Krimson schrieb:


> SO ich habs problem gelöst ist aklosirt Danke troz dem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hattest Du exakt das selbe Problem, und wenn ja, wie hast Du es gelöst?

Regnor? Höre ich noch von Dir?

Grüß auch, Ich.


----------



## Dragar (9. März 2007)

Hi...ich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerate ich hier vollends in Vergessenheit? Habe einige Tage verstreichen lassen an denen ich sicher nicht drängeln wollte, aber ich höre nichts mehr von Euch bzw. von Regnor.

Könnte sich bitte jemand meines Problems annehmen oder mir zumindest eine Absage erteilen? Dann warte ich nicht vergeblich...

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Drag


----------

